# Trimming Anubias?



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Here's my anubias. It's pretty mature, I've had it about a year. It's growing pretty good, I get a new bud every 2 weeks or so but they take so long to grow and mature. The rhizome is getting pretty long but I don't know how to trim it so I can plant another anubias. How does it even work?Can I cut the rhizome?

Oh, ETA, there's snail poop on the leaf here on the right. It does have a couple holes though. This leaf is almost as old as the plant! The left side is all new leaf/rhizome. And the base it's weighted on is a cheap weight from a dollar store plant I cut all the plastic off  Works brilliantly!


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Yeah just cut the rhizome and you will then have two separate plants. Sometimes you will notice what seem like a brand new plant developing off the main rhizome and I just break these off and there is never any issue.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Really? wow. I was too scared. I'll get some more weights and cut it next week! Thanks!


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Haha I have had anubias melt on me and I cut all the leaves off and ended up with just a scraggly looking rhizome and they have sprouted again. Anubias is pretty tough. It takes a lot of work to kill one.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

That's a relief to hear! I'm always on eggshells with my plants. I have 2 heavily planted tanks now (mostly messy overgrown plants) and everytime I trim the easy-to-grow ones I get nervous thinking the whole tank will melt off! lol 

Is there a safer place to cut it? And can I use regular scissors? Should I cut it on a angle?


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I think you basically just want a few leaves left on whatever rhizome you are removing. 

I always cut straight with a sharp pair of scissors so that the cut is clean and you aren't crushing the rhizome rather than cutting. Just keep a look out for any softening of the rhizome, discolouring or foul smell as this can indicate the rhizome is starting to rot. If that happens I just snip the damaged section off as well. 

Your anubias looks very healthy though. It is one of my favourite aquarium plants. I have only a couple plants now and am wanting to find a particularly large barteri to go in one of my tanks.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

You can get about 5 new plants by cutting up that long one. Let them float for a month or so then when the roots start tie them to more rocks and wood. That's what I do anyway.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

If the part I cut has roots I can immediately plant it though, right? This is a very root-y plant because it began feeling around for gravel when I took it all to build a hill for all the anacharis lol 

Okay, I'm excited to cut it now! haha Wants a few smaller ones. This is my favorite too, the leaves are so thick and it's such a sturdy plant even my fat nerite Milly can eat on the leaves!


----------



## Flyby Stardancer (Jun 19, 2013)

Oh wow, that is an impressive rhizome! LOL Looks like it just loves your tank!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Haha thanks! It's been with my ever-changing tank for about a year! I have never altered it so it's been left almost in this position for that long


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Laki said:


> If the part I cut has roots I can immediately plant it though, right?


even better!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I'll update the thread next water change then!


----------



## RobertTheFish (Jun 6, 2011)

OP, what are you doing with that anubia? Looks like it's on steroids. Do you use ferts?


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Haha thanks! 

Haven't fertilized my tank in a while actually. It used to receive a lot of ferts, now it's surviving on whatever junk is in the gravel and the lights!


----------



## Graceful (Apr 30, 2013)

That is an _impressive_ plant! Mine is so much smaller.


----------



## jeano (Jul 1, 2013)

What a beautiful Anubias! Can those be floated also, or do they always need to be tied down?


----------



## Graceful (Apr 30, 2013)

I think they can be floated. I'm no expert, however, so tank my advice with a grain of salt.

... aquarium salt? :lol:


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Yep anubias can be left floating. It doesn't need to be tied down to grow.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks!! 

I found mine flourished the most when I fit it to the weight and buried the roots. But I heard they can be left to float.


----------

